# verifi prenatal test



## blessedmomma

possibly going to have this test. wanted to see if anyone has had it and if so, were the gender results accurate???


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Hi there
I had the harmony test done and that one does NOT give gender, BUT I do know of women who had the Verifi and it was accurate for gender :)


----------



## mommy2lilmen

BTW I am pregnant with #8, love big families! Congrats on #7 coming along


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you!!! and congrats to you <3 I love having a big family as well, wouldn't trade it for the world. I see you have 7 boys and now having a girl. she will be very protected by her big brothers :flower:


----------

